# ‘YouTube TV Hits 5M Subscribers, Outpacing Hulu’s Live TV Tier’



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

By J. Clara Chan | July 12, 2022








YouTube TV Hits 5M Subscribers, Outpacing Hulu’s Live TV Tier


The video platform last revealed it had 3 million paying subscriber in late 2020.




www.hollywoodreporter.com







> YouTube TV has surpassed 5 million paying and free trial subscribers, bringing the live TV service to the top of the list compared to other virtual rivals like Hulu + Live TV and Sling TV.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had YouTube TV now for 2 months. They just updated the on screen guide which is a big improvement. But it still can be a pain to navigate through the guide. With the lack of remote control options (Firestick remote), YouTube TV can't really be to blame. The biggest issue I have with them is their DVR interface. You cannot record individual episodes of tv shows. You have to choose to record every episode! Also you can't delete anything you "record". So if you want to watch an episode in your library, you have to scroll through a ton of episodes since they don't offer "newest" or "oldest" in your library. Another pain is that you can only customize the channels list through your online account and that ain't easy. But I will say the HD quality is superior to my old compressed DirecTV picture.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

sd72667 said:


> I've had YouTube TV now for 2 months. They just updated the on screen guide which is a big improvement. But it still can be a pain to navigate through the guide. With the lack of remote control options (Firestick remote), YouTube TV can't really be to blame. The biggest issue I have with them is their DVR interface. You cannot record individual episodes of tv shows. You have to choose to record every episode! Also you can't delete anything you "record". So if you want to watch an episode in your library, you have to scroll through a ton of episodes since they don't offer "newest" or "oldest" in your library. Another pain is that you can only customize the channels list through your online account and that ain't easy. But I will say the HD quality is superior to my old compressed DirecTV picture.


You can switch the channel order on your phone. Open the app, tap on your user account in the upper right corner, then Settings, then Live Guide. You can drag and drop in order from there, or add/remove channels from your Live Guide.

I'll agree that the DVR still has some shortcomings. But it's getting better. There is a "Recently Recorded" option in your DVR settings that will pull up the programs most recently recorded to your DVR.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

sd72667 said:


> I've had YouTube TV now for 2 months. They just updated the on screen guide which is a big improvement. But it still can be a pain to navigate through the guide. With the lack of remote control options (Firestick remote), YouTube TV can't really be to blame. The biggest issue I have with them is their DVR interface. You cannot record individual episodes of tv shows. You have to choose to record every episode! Also you can't delete anything you "record". So if you want to watch an episode in your library, you have to scroll through a ton of episodes since they don't offer "newest" or "oldest" in your library. Another pain is that you can only customize the channels list through your online account and that ain't easy. But I will say the HD quality is superior to my old compressed DirecTV picture.


I must admit we only really DVR and watch a handful of shows but the ones we do watch seem to show up in our library in order of newest first. All the ones we record/watch are current shows though so it might be different for older shows that are airing reruns on various channels IDK. You can also easily see which ones you have already watched as well as it is clearly marked on the episode tile. For us and the shows we watch it has never been an issue. Of course that is using the YTTV app on FireTV devices, ATV 4KS, and Nvidia Shields. The YTTV UX is not exactly the same across all platforms…we are a no Roku household.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

We had the old TVision from TMobile and got a discount to switch to Youtube TV when Tvision shut down. The unlimited DVR is great. I set X Files to record and now almost every episode is recorded and listed by season. The unlimited DVR is a setup where items stay for about 9 months then drop off. However, Comet TV runs X Files so often, there are now multiple copies of each episode, so the 9 months keeps rolling. A problem for me is that the "recently recorded" does not show the most recent recordings. Some shows seem to stick at the top of this list for several days. For example, we record the ABC evening news, and it almost never shows up at the top after it records. I can go in an hour after it records and it's buried way down the list of recent shows. Shows from several days ago will still be at the top. Very annoying. 

Adding functionality to create folders for shows would be great. The menu has folders for "shows" and "movies", but I'd like to add "news shows" and each family member would like to add their own folder to our main login. Yes, you can setup multiple logins for each family member, but it's awful cumbersome to have to shift to a different login on the "den TV" just so we can get the shows sorted differently. Allowing user created folders on the DVR screen would be a much simpler and more elegant solution.

We love the package deal with AMC+. IFC+, Sundance+, and Shudder. It adds a lot of shows that aren't available elsewhere and at a reasonable price. However, it's hard to get to those add-ons through the TV screens. You must either search for it or go way to the bottom of the "home" screen then the add-ons are listed in a single row. Feel sorry for any of the add-ons with a first letter at the end of the alphabet.  A better solution would be at least to have the add-ons listed on several rows, say A-C, then next row is D-F, etc. Such a grid would be easier to navigate with a remote.

The picture is quite clear on Youtube TV, and they only run limited "interstitials". If you are watching a cable channel, when it comes time for Youtube to insert a local commercial, you get a bit of zen music for a moment. It was odd at first, but now I really enjoy these moments of "non-sales".

I really miss access to non-commercial content like C-SPAN, NASA, etc. We can access that through an app or browser, but it's would be nice for Youtube TV to pay the minimal fee to add C-SPAN, etc. We used to just leave the TV on C-SPAN during the day as background.

Stay safe all. Thanks, Lee


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

lee635 said:


> A problem for me is that the "recently recorded" does not show the most recent recordings. Some shows seem to stick at the top of this list for several days. For example, we record the ABC evening news, and it almost never shows up at the top after it records. I can go in an hour after it records and it's buried way down the list of recent shows. Shows from several days ago will still be at the top. Very annoying.


Yeah, a lot of YTTV subs have noticed this, including my family. I basically just told my parents early on after getting them set up on YTTV to ignore that "New in Your Library" category because it's unreliable and misleading. Maybe this will get fixed when they doing the coming revamp to the Library user interface. (Right now they're rolling out a revamped Live guide.)



lee635 said:


> I really miss access to non-commercial content like C-SPAN, NASA, etc. We can access that through an app or browser, but it's would be nice for Youtube TV to pay the minimal fee to add C-SPAN, etc. We used to just leave the TV on C-SPAN during the day as background.


Yeah, I'm kinda surprised that Google isn't being a "good citizen" by supporting C-SPAN and paying whatever pittance it costs to include them in their channel line-up. Maybe eventually they will.


----------

